# Nelson Freire



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

He dead some weeks ago.  I feel so sad.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I too was saddened by this news. Freire was one of the great pianists of our time. I've especially enjoyed his Schumann, Chopin, Liszt, Brahms, Villa-Lobos, & Debussy recordings, etc.. Here are five of my favorites to remember him by,


----------

